# Cómo correr una macro desde un botón en un excel sheet?



## josevaldesv (Sep 25, 2004)

Buen día... aprovechando el fin de semana pregunto cómo se puede correr una macro desde un botón en una hoja de excel...

quizá este botón pudiera ser una pequeña imagen que pongamos en la página, y que cuando se le da click, se corra la macro

o también podría ser un hyper link.. no lo sé

Saludos


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 26, 2004)

Lo más sencillo es usar un botón de la barra "Formularios".

Al hacer click derecho sobre alguna de las barras, se selecciona "Formularios" para que aparezca esta barra.

Luego, se hace click en el botón de "Botón", y se dibuja sobre la hoja, con el tamaño que se desea.

Ahí mismo Excel pregunta que qué macro se desea asignar a este botón.

Luego se puede cambiar el texto para que sea más facil distinguirlo... y ya !


----------



## josevaldesv (Sep 27, 2004)

Gracias. Ya pude hacerlo.

Tenía problemas ya que por alguna razón no tengo esa opción de asignar macro. Lo que hago es agregar un dibujo de autoforma, y le asigno una macro, ya que el botón no me da esa opción.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 27, 2004)

Raro... lo único que se me ocurre para que no funcione es que se esté usando la barra "Cuadro de controles" y no la de "Formularios".  Pero bueno, si con una autoforma funciona, pues bien...


----------

